# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Aug. '05 photos



## Fizgig777 (Jul 5, 2004)

Rescaped the tanks, moved some fish around and updated photos of them. Hope y'all like









Living room:
http://www.goldfishparadise.com/album/gallery/album388

Home office:
http://www.goldfishparadise.com/album/gallery/album262

Guest room:
http://www.goldfishparadise.com/album/gallery/album263


----------

